# Chameleon et parallels



## sfritz (20 Mars 2012)

Salut à tous,
jusqu'à présent réticent à Windows et Linux, j'envisage de passer à Mac prochainement en montant ma propre tour avec Hackintosh et Windows 7, et éventuellement Ubuntu, Mac OS devenant mon OS principal.

Le bootloader étant Chameleon, j'aimerai savoir, pour raison pratique, s'il est possible de booter sur la partition physique de Windows 7 avec Paralells Desktop.
Je sais que c'est possible avec Bootcamp + Paralells Desktop, est-ce le cas avec Chameleon?

Avec Bootcamp sur son mac, il n'est, à ma connaissance, impossible de booter sur Ubuntu. Ubuntu est donc utilisable uniquement sur support virtuel. Est-il possible de booter sur un Ubuntu physique sur Paralells Desktop avec Chameleon?

Merci,

Frédéric


----------



## itOtO (20 Mars 2012)

Salut,
Alors il est tout a fait possible de booter sur la partition physique de w7 avec parallel comme si c'etait bootcamp. Par contre je ne crois pas que ce soit possible avec ubuntu (limitation venant de parallel). Mais tu peux par contre tres bien installer un ubuntu sur ton hackintosh, chameleon te permet de demarrer sur n'importa quel systeme.


----------



## sfritz (21 Mars 2012)

Merci pour la réponse, c'est parfait comme ça.

Sinon, super tes tutos, continus comme ça.


----------

